# De dos metros de altos/alto (medida y adjetivo): Concordancia



## osa_menor

Hola,
Quiero aprender a hablar español correctamente y el internet es un medio perfecto para esto. 
He encontrado alla las expresiones siguientes. 
Pero tengo dudas en cuanto al uso correcto de los adjetivos con la preposición "de". 

¿Es correcto el uso de esta manera:

dos metros de altos
dos centímetros de gruesos
80 centímetros de anchos
30 centímetros de largos?

Son todos adjetivos que caracterizan la longuitud, el ancho o el grosor de una cosa.
¿Es posible también el uso "de + adjetivo" con adjetivos que caracterizan cualidades no medibles (en cm, metros o dedos). Por ejemplo "bonito" o "viejo"?

Yo habría apreciar mucho su ayuda.
Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Maximino

¡Hola!

Se dice:

dos metros de alto
dos centímetros de grueso
80 centímetros de ancho
30 centímetros de largo.


Si lo quieres usar con adjetivos como bonito o viejo, podría ser:
_
Mi automóvil se está cayendo a pedazos de viejo.__
Las mujeres alemanas son de las más bonitas de Europa.__
Mi hijo es de los más altos de su curso.__
Mi casa tiene unos cuarenta años de antigüedad.


Saludos_


----------



## Kaxgufen

En singular: dos metros de alto. Y así.
Como uso de "de+adjetivo" se me ocurre: 

Admirativamente:_ ¡es de bonita!_

Juan te hace ese favor _de bueno_ que es. (es tan bueno que no puede negarte ese favor)

Se murió _de viejo. _

Hay más...


----------



## osa_menor

Miles gracias para sus respuestas. 
Soy muy contento que el "s" de plural no sea correcto.
No puse encontrar una regla adecuada en mi gramática española. 
Se lo ve que el Internet (Google) no siempre es una fuente fiable. 

Muchos Saludos

Hola a todos,
He hecho una busqueda en la Red a fin de averiguar si hay el uso de adjetivos con "de" y número plural en fuentes serias. Y así es:


> From Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre:
> ...
> Planta con un conjunto de flores amarillo-anaranjadas, apretadas enverticilos a lo largo de *tallos *de más de medio metro de *altos*. ...
> 
> 
> De un Blog (Caro Vélez):
> ...
> Separando la zona de pits de la pista hay unos *arbustos* de pino como de medio metro de *altos*, donde a veces, anidan los pájaros. ...
> 
> De un mercado en linea:
> ...
> *Osos De Peluches* 1metro De *Altos*
> $ 250.00
> cuotas de $ 31.04
> Artículo nuevo Buenos Aires
> ...
> 
> 
> Josefa Sanz Simón, Las acacias
> ...
> Lo formaban dos cuartos en los cuales encontrábamos las troces; unos *departamentos* hechos de obra de aproximadamente un metro de *altos* por un metro y medio cuadrado,...


Y mucho más, incluso unos libros. Soy my desconcertado yo.
Llegé a la conclusion que podría ser un uso regional.

Saludos


----------



## Maximino

En mi opinión, en todos los ejemplos que citas de fuentes que a ti te parecen serias, el uso de ‘altos’ es erróneo. Del DUE de María Moliner:



 
*alto2, -a* (del lat. "altus")


 


 
*[…] 9 m. Altura (dimensión): "La mesa, tiene 75 cm de alto".


Saludos*


----------



## Erreconerre

osa_menor said:


> Hola,
> Quiero aprender a hablar español correctamente y el internet es un medio perfecto para esto.
> He encontrado alla las expresiones siguientes.
> Pero tengo dudas en cuanto al uso correcto de los adjetivos con la preposición "de".
> 
> ¿Es correcto el uso de esta manera:
> 
> dos metros de altos
> dos centímetros de gruesos
> 80 centímetros de anchos
> 30 centímetros de largos?
> 
> Son todos adjetivos que caracterizan la longuitud, el ancho o el grosor de una cosa.
> ¿Es posible también el uso "de + adjetivo" con adjetivos que caracterizan cualidades no medibles (en cm, metros o dedos). Por ejemplo "bonito" o "viejo"?
> 
> Yo habría apreciar mucho su ayuda.
> Muchas gracias de antemano.



Es de alto, no de altos; de grueso, no de gruesos...

Decir que algo mide _30 centimetros de* largos*_ es como decir que alguien tiene_ 30 años de *edades*_.


----------



## osa_menor

Gracias Maximino y Erreconerre

Como escribí antes yo también soy de la misma opinión que ustedes.
Lo me rompe la cabeza es que no sé cómo poder decirselo a la profesora de mi curso de español. Es una encantadora mujer joven. No le quiero entristecer a ella. Es de España pero comete exactamente aquel error. 
Muchos saludos desde Sajonia.


----------



## blasita

Hola:

Nunca he oído tal cosa en España. Si tu profesora comete ese error, la única explicación que encuentro es que no sea hispanohablante. Yo sí que hablaría con ella.

Como todos los demás han dicho ya, _Tiene X metros de alt*o*_ (_alto_=altura; sustantivo) es lo correcto. Nunca _altos_.

Saludos.


----------



## osa_menor

blasita said:


> No creo que influya en este caso el que sea una profesora titulada o no. Sigo sin entender cómo un hispanohablante puede usar un plural en estos casos. En fin ...



Hola, blasita:
Creo que la cosa es muy peor. El problema de "dedo de gruesas" surgió cuando lo encontré en el libro siguiente:


> Uso de la gramática española
> Gramática y ejercicios de sistematizacion para estudiantes de ELE de nivel avanzado
> Autora: Francisca Castro Viudez
> Editorial: edelsa, grupo didascalia, S.A.
> Decimosexta reimpresión: 2010


un ejercicio. Es una receta de un postre español en la cual se completan los verbos en forma impersonal con SE.


> *TORRIJAS
> ...
> Se corta la barra de pan en rodajas de un dedo de gruesas (2 cm.) y .....................en una fuente un poco honda. *


Mi profesora chica no puede ver nada raro en este oración. 
Yo, siendo un poco meticulosa, puse un post en el foro de vocabulario. 
Y como no puse coger la estructura escribí en este foro.
Estoy muy contenta que no tengo que comprenderla, como es una falta de lenguaje. 
Muchos saludos
P.S. el libro citado no es la gramática favorita mía.


----------



## Cal inhibes

*Alto, largo, ancho *son en principio adjetivos: Esos niños son muy *altos. *Esta chaqueta me queda *larga. *El río Amazonas es *anchísimo. *Como adjetivos se pueden variar y hacer concordar con sus respectivos sustantivos. (niños, chaqueta, río).
Pero estas mismas palabras también son sustantivos:
*Alto*, como sustantivo, es *altura* y tiene género neutro: Lo *alto *de este árbol, lo *alto *de una mesa. Y como sustantivo no tiene por qué coincidir en género y número con los objetos a los cuales se aplica: Lo *alto *de esas casas. 
Para precisar una medida de altura se usa la preposición *de: *Esta casa mide seis metros *de alto*. Este árbol tiene veinte metros *de alto. *Es incorrecto entonces decir "esta casa mide seis metros *de alta". *O estos árboles miden veinte metros *de altos. 
*Simillar razonamiento se aplica con los sustantivos *lo ancho, lo largo, lo grueso. 
*Saludos


----------



## Xiscomx

Hola *osa_menor*,
Desearía aclararte que todas las medidas métricas: longitud, área, volumen y capacidad, masa, tiempo, fuerza, presión y esfuerzo, trabajo y energía, y potencia, tienen distintas formas de expresarse y una de ellas es la que tú has utilizado.

*1ª Construcción:* *[sustantivo singular o plrural+de+cantidad+medida singular o plural+**de+adjetivo singular**]*
En mi calle hay *muros de dos metros* *de alto*.
En mi calle hay un *muro de un metro d**e alto*.
Tuvimos que pasar por encima *de troncos caídos* *de noventa centímetros **de grueso*.
Esta ciudad tiene un* bulevar de más de cinco kilómetros de largo*.
Mi pueblo tiene una playa *de cincuenta metros **de ancho*.

*2ª Construcción:* [*de+adjetivo plural+sustantivo plural+de+cantidad+medida singular o plural]*
Estoy rodeado *de altas plantas de dos metros*.
Estoy rodeado *de altas plantas de un metro*.
Tuvimos que pasar por encima *de gruesos* *troncos caídos* *de un metro*.
Esta ciudad tiene fama *de largos bulevares de más de cinco kilómetros*.

*3ª Construcción:* [*de+artículo singular+adjetivo singular+sustantivo singular+de+cantidad+medida singular o plural]*
Tuvimos que pasar por encima *de un grueso* *tronco caído* *de un metro*.

*4ª Construcción: *[*de+cantidad+medida+**de+adjetivo plural+sustantivo plural]*
El litoral de Manilva posee algo más *de ocho kilómetros* *de anchas* *y* *extensas** playas de fina arena con aguas limpias y cristalinas*.

De todo esto puedes deducir que el adjetivo siempre va en singular cuando califica o determina a la medida, y cuando califica o determina al sustantivo siempre debe concordar con él.
Un saludo.


----------



## Vampiro

A todo lo dicho (concuerdo con el uso en singular en los ejemplos de la consulta), sólo agrego que "dos centímatros de grueso" me suena como si rasparan las uñas en un pizarrón.
Un HO-RROR.
_


----------



## Xiscomx

Vampiro said:


> A todo lo dicho (concuerdo con el uso en singular en los ejemplos de la consulta), sólo agrego que "dos centímatros de grueso" me suena como si rasparan las uñas en un pizarrón. Un HO-RROR.


¡Al fin tengo algo con qué horrorizar a la criatura de mi amigo Bram!
¡Horrorízate amigo *Vampiro*¡, porque por este Islote llevamos, el digno Gremio de Anticuarios, desde unas semanas antes de la creación del mundo, midiendo los marcos de los cuadros así:  Ext. 87x63x9. Int. 77x53 [Exterior: 87cm  *de alto* por 63cm *de ancho* por 9cm *de grueso*. Interior: 77cm *de alto* por 53cm *de ancho*], y para los obras de arte sobre lienzo, tela o tabla que albergan, solo se utiliza el alto y ancho; sin embargo para los muebles se emplea alto-ancho-fondo. 
Para los libros antiguos se emplea la misma técnica que los cuadros, además de una descripción detallada de las tapas, número de páginas, etc.
Un horripilante saludo.


----------



## osa_menor

Hola, foreros:

A Cal inhibes y Xiscomx un million de gracias. Yo se lo agradezco mucho donarme su tiempo. Esto me ha ayudado un montón. No hube cogido lo de sustantivo. 



Vampiro said:


> A todo lo dicho (concuerdo con el uso en singular en los ejemplos de la consulta), sólo agrego que "dos centímatros de grueso" me suena como si rasparan las uñas en un pizarrón.
> Un HO-RROR.
> _


¿Puedo suponer que para usted este ominoso "dedo de gruesas" también no suena raro?
Tenemos unos problemas similares en mis países. Cuando escucho ciertas palabras que se usan en Baviera me ponen los pelos de punta. Sin embargo son en el DUDEN. (Veo justamente que suena como un juego de palabras: Conrad Duden sea tercera persona del plural subjuntivo de dudar  ). 

Muchos saludos



Xiscomx said:


> ¡Al fin tengo algo con qué horrorizar a la criatura de mi amigo Bram!
> ¡Horrorízate amigo *Vampiro*¡, porque por este Islote llevamos, el digno Gremio de Anticuarios, desde unas semanas antes de la creación del mundo, midiendo los marcos de los cuadros así:  Ext. 87x63x9. Int. 77x53 [Exterior: 87cm  *de alto* por 63cm *de ancho* por 9cm *de grueso*. Interior: 77cm *de alto* por 53cm *de ancho*], y para los obras de arte sobre lienzo, tela o tabla que albergan, solo se utiliza el alto y ancho; sin embargo para los muebles se emplea alto-ancho-fondo.
> Para los libros antiguos se emplea la misma técnica que los cuadros, además de una descripción detallada de las tapas, número de páginas, etc.
> Un horripilante saludo.



Me encanta este comentario. Y como ERASMUS me han financiado un curso de verano de español les gustará que pueda decir a los estudiantes españoles cosas como: Este cordón de conexión mide un metro de largo. 

Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

Xiscomx said:


> ¡Al fin tengo algo con qué horrorizar a la criatura de mi amigo Bram!
> ¡Horrorízate amigo *Vampiro*¡, porque por este Islote llevamos, el digno Gremio de Anticuarios, desde unas semanas antes de la creación del mundo, midiendo los marcos de los cuadros así: Ext. 87x63x9. Int. 77x53 [Exterior: 87cm *de alto* por 63cm *de ancho* por 9cm *de grueso*. Interior: 77cm *de alto* por 53cm *de ancho*], y para los obras de arte sobre lienzo, tela o tabla que albergan, solo se utiliza el alto y ancho; sin embargo para los muebles se emplea alto-ancho-fondo.
> Para los libros antiguos se emplea la misma técnica que los cuadros, además de una descripción detallada de las tapas, número de páginas, etc.
> Un horripilante saludo.


Menos mal que lo que escucho en mi entorno es "9 cm *de grosor*".
_


----------



## osa_menor

Vampiro said:


> Menos mal que lo que escucho en mi entorno es "9 cm *de grosor*".
> _




Hola Vampiro

¡Así metí la pata yo!



osa_menor said:


> ¿Puedo suponer que para usted este ominoso "dedo de gruesas" también no tampoco suena raro?
> Tenemos unos problemas similares en mis países. Cuando escucho ciertas palabras que se usan en Baviera me ponen los pelos de punta. Sin embargo son en el DUDEN. (Veo justamente que suena como un juego de palabras: Conrad Duden sea tercera persona del plural subjuntivo de dudar  ).



No quiero oir el ruido que debiera haber causado lo de "gruesas". Perdónenme el paso en falso.

Muchos saludos 
De Osa Menor,  más allá de la vía láctea


----------



## Vampiro

Kaxgufen said:


> ...pero ni *altor* ni *anchor*!


No, ni altor ni anchor, porque no existen.
Pero da la casualidad que grosor sí y ese es el sustantivo que se usa por acá.
“Grueso” se usa casi exclusivamente como adjetivo y digo “casi” por ser generoso con aquellos que se van a a poner a buscar en el CORDE o en el CREA ejemplos de 1527 donde quizá aparece como sustantivo.
Por acá decimos:

_Ese vidrio es grueso.
Ese vidrio tiene 5 mm de grosor._

Decir “5 mm de grueso” suena a falta de educación o de conocimientos, y que me disculpen donde lo usan así, pero acá en el sur del mundo es diferente.
Saludos.

Edito: Aclaro que por sobre “grosor” se prefiere “espesor” en ambientes un poco más técnicos.

_


----------



## osa_menor

Maximino said:


> ¡Hola!
> 
> Se dice:
> 
> dos metros de alto
> dos centímetros de grueso
> 80 centímetros de ancho
> 30 centímetros de largo.
> 
> 
> Si lo quieres usar con adjetivos como bonito o viejo, podría ser:
> _
> Mi automóvil se está cayendo a pedazos de viejo.__
> Las mujeres alemanas son de las más bonitas de Europa.__
> Mi hijo es de los más altos de su curso.__
> Mi casa tiene unos cuarenta años de antigüedad.
> 
> 
> Saludos_



¿podría permitirme añadir otro oración? 
¿podría ser:_Los hombres de Santiago son de los más galantes de Chile._?

Muchas gracias de la hija de Osa Mayor


_P.S. Tengo que quitar mi photo puesto que se desplaza mi otro hilo al foro ESPAÑOL-DEUTSCH (me podría reconocer mi profesora chica)_


----------



## Xiscomx

Vampiro said:


> No, ni altor ni anchor, porque no existen.
> Pero da la casualidad que grosor sí y ese es el sustantivo que se usa por acá.
> “Grueso” se usa casi exclusivamente como adjetivo y digo “casi” por ser generoso con aquellos que se van a a poner a buscar en el CORDE o en el CREA ejemplos de 1527 donde quizá aparece como sustantivo.
> Por acá decimos:
> 
> _Ese vidrio es grueso.
> Ese vidrio tiene 5 mm de grosor._
> 
> Decir “5 mm de grueso” suena a falta de educación o de conocimientos, y que me disculpen donde lo usan así, pero acá en el sur del mundo es diferente.
> Saludos.
> 
> *Edito: Aclaro que por sobre “grosor” se prefiere “espesor” en ambientes un poco más técnicos.* _


Hola *Vampiro*,
¿Se me permite hacer con la controversia una proporción matemática y técnica?
¿Si «*grosor*» es igual a «*espesor*» podríamos aceptar que «*grueso*» es igual a «*grosor*» por ser «*grueso*» igual a «*espesor*»? *(Grosor = Espesor = Grueso)*
*
grueso, sa.*(Del lat. _grossus_). *8.* m. *Espesor* de algo. _*El grueso de la pared*._

Y de paso, si me permites aliviar mis neuritas desde el fin de septiembre,


Vampiro said:


> Menos mal que lo que escucho en mi entorno es "9 cm *de grosor*". _


**** No contesta a la pregunta. Martine (Mod...)

Un saludo de nueve centímetros de grosor, una alegría de noventa milímetros de espesor y una buena voluntad de casi un decímetro de grueso.


----------



## Cal inhibes

Vampiro said:


> No, ni altor ni anchor, porque no existen.
> Pero da la casualidad que grosor sí y ese es el sustantivo que se usa por acá.
> “Grueso” se usa casi exclusivamente como adjetivo y digo “casi” por ser generoso con aquellos que se van a a poner a buscar en el CORDE o en el CREA ejemplos de 1527 donde quizá aparece como sustantivo.
> Por acá decimos:
> 
> _Ese vidrio es grueso.
> Ese vidrio tiene 5 mm de grosor._
> 
> Decir “5 mm de grueso” suena a falta de educación o de conocimientos, y que me disculpen donde lo usan así, pero acá en el sur del mundo es diferente.
> Saludos.
> 
> Edito: Aclaro que por sobre “grosor” se prefiere “espesor” en ambientes un poco más técnicos.
> 
> _



Estimado volador implume:
Lo que pasa es que el término *grueso *te cae gordo. Es una fobia congénita en todos lo vampiros, que son esbeltos y con delgadísimas membranas como alas.
Pero, para mitigar tus penas, te digo que esa tu odiada palabra tiene mucha jerarquía dentro del español corriente, contante y sonante.
En primer lugar, es una de las tres dimensiones de los cuerpos llamados laminares, o sea de aquellos en donde dos dimensiones (ancho y largo, o largo y alto) predominan sobre la tercera, que es el grueso. Copio como ilustración (y porque copiar es tan rico), del DRAE, edición 22, que no de 1522 sino más actual:
*9.* m._ Geom._ Una de las tres dimensiones de los sólidos, ordinariamente la menor.
De otro lado, en la siguiente definición:
*grosor**.*
*1.* m. Grueso de un cuerpo.
*2.* m. ant. Sustancia crasa o mantecosa.

se nota que el diccionario le confiere prioridad a grueso, y lo usa para definir la "otra" palabra. Y esta última sí parece que les cae gorda a los académicos porque desentierran ese significado antiquísimo que es precisamente el "gordo" o la grasa de algo.

Por último, cuando se habla del grueso de una cuestión, como el grueso de las tropas, el grueso de la población, no cabe hablar del grosor. 

Bueno. Es bien importante este señor grueso.

Cordial saludo.


----------



## osa_menor

Maximino said:


> En mi opinión, en todos los ejemplos que citas de fuentes que a ti te parecen serias, el uso de ‘altos’ es erróneo. Del DUE de María Moliner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *alto2, -a* (del lat. "altus")
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *[…] 9 m. Altura (dimensión): "La mesa, tiene 75 cm de alto".
> 
> 
> Saludos*


Estimados señores:
Gracias a todos por dar su opinión. Me perdonen que ya no soy/estoy convenvencido .
Yo cité en ese thread http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2710991
un libro especializado!
Y aquí en mi otro  post son dos libros (en papel) tambien.
No puede ser que todos son en el falso.

Saludos
Osa


----------



## Kaxgufen

osa_menor said:


> Estimados señores:
> Gracias a todos por dar su opinión. Me perdonen que ya no soy/estoy convenvencido .
> Yo cité en ese thread http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2710991
> un libro especializado!
> Y aquí en mi otro  post son dos libros (en papel) tambien.
> No puede ser que todos son en el falso.
> 
> Saludos
> Osa



La cita que hiciste es de un libro de (supongo) procedimientos pedagógicos, no de gramática, sintaxis etc.
O sea que va  a ser veraz en su especialidad pero puede cometer errores en lo que no le atañe profesionalmente.

La idea es la misma pero en un caso va en plural y en otro no: 

Jóvenes quinceañeros
Jóvenes de quince años de edad. (y no de "edades")

Mi impresión es que los hablantes toman toda la frase como si fuera un adjetivo _per se_ y como ya venían hablando en plural, lo ponen en plural también, le agregan la ese "a como dé", como si fuera así:

Jóvenes dequinceañosdedad-es (me estoy refiriendo a la imagen mental que se hace el hablante)

Y nosotros por acá, muy sueltos de cuerpo haciendo disquisiciones gramaticales...

Es como el que hace de las condiciones _sine qua non_, condiciones *sin ecuanón.  *Preguntémosle que es el ecuanón, a ver que contesta.


----------



## Vampiro

Cal inhibes said:


> Lo que pasa es que el término *grueso *te cae gordo.


Utilizado de esa manera sí, mucho.
Y no entiendo a qué viene tanta cita de diccionarios, me suena horrible y punto.  No es el uso habitual en estas latitudes.
Ustedes escriban como mejor les parezca.
_


----------



## osa_menor

Kaxgufen said:


> La cita que hiciste es de un libro de (supongo) procedimientos pedagógicos, no de gramática, sintaxis etc.
> O sea que va  a ser veraz en su especialidad pero puede cometer errores en lo que no le atañe profesionalmente.
> 
> La idea es la misma pero en un caso va en plural y en otro no:
> 
> Jóvenes quinceañeros
> Jóvenes de quince años de edad. (y no de "edades")
> 
> Mi impresión es que los hablantes toman toda la frase como si fuera un adjetivo _per se_ y como ya venían hablando en plural, lo ponen en plural también, le agregan la ese "a como dé", como si fuera así:
> 
> Jóvenes dequinceañosdedad-es (me estoy refiriendo a la imagen mental que se hace el hablante)
> 
> Y nosotros por acá, muy sueltos de cuerpo haciendo disquisiciones gramaticales...
> 
> Es como el que hace de las condiciones _sine qua non_, condiciones *sin ecuanón.  *Preguntémosle que es el ecuanón, a ver que contesta.



Sí, tienen usted toda la razón.

no es Jóvenes de quince años de edades
pero Jóvenes de *dieciséis* *años de edad.*


----------



## Xiscomx

Vampiro said:


> Utilizado de esa manera sí, mucho.
> Y no entiendo a qué viene tanta cita de diccionarios, me suena horrible y punto. No es el uso habitual en estas latitudes. Ustedes escriban como mejor les parezca.


Hola *Vampiro*, 
Con todo mi buen ánimo a flor de piel, desearía que no interpretaras mal mis palabras. Eres muy libre de hablar como te venga en gana, al igual que también lo somos los demás; libertad que hemos adquirido a medida que hemos ido creciendo y dejando atrás unas épocas ensoñadoras. Los aportes que hemos hecho entre todos, creo que merecerían una mínima atención y lectura. Se han aportado laboriosas recopilaciones, que se pueden aceptar o rebatir, pero quizá, aportando también alguna documentación como apoyo. La controversia ha estallado por los distintos usos de los vocablos «*grosor*» y «*grueso*», que por mi parte considero que han quedado suficientemente aclarados. *[...]*
Un saludo de buena voluntad y cortesía.


----------



## Vampiro

Xiscomx said:


> Hola *Vampiro*,
> Con todo mi buen ánimo a flor de piel, desearía que no interpretaras mal mis palabras. Eres muy libre de hablar como te venga en gana, al igual que también lo somos los demás; libertad que hemos adquirido a medida que hemos ido creciendo y dejando atrás unas épocas ensoñadoras. Los aportes que hemos hecho entre todos, creo que merecerían una mínima atención y lectura. Se han aportado laboriosas recopilaciones, que se pueden aceptar o rebatir, pero quizá, aportando también alguna documentación como apoyo. La controversia ha estallado por los distintos usos de los vocablos «*grosor*» y «*grueso*», que por mi parte considero que han quedado suficientemente aclarados.[...]
> Un saludo de buena voluntad y cortesía.


A ver… ¿de dónde sacas que yo tengo interés en rebatir argumentos de nadie?
Sólo me he limitado a responder a preguntas o alusiones directas para refrendar lo que vengo diciendo desde mi primer posteo: el término me suena mal y por acá no se usa así. Punto.
*[...]*

_


----------



## romarsan

La cuestión es que algunas frases gramaticalmente correctas, sencillamente no suenan bien para el grueso de los hispanohablantes, aun cuando figuren en diccionarios de diferente grosor  
Cuando entramos cuestión de gustos o costumbres, no hay razón que invalide a otra, como suele suceder en el terreno de la subjetividad. A mi me suena mejor "dos centímetros de grosor", pero, como se ha visto a lo largo del hilo, el criterio no es unánime.


----------



## Aldana7777

En el ejemplo de "dos metros de alto", alto no funciona como adjetivo, sino como adverbio. En nuestro idioma los adverbios se inmovilizan en singular-masculino, salvo los adjetivos que se vuelven adverbios cuando se les coloca el sufijo -mente, como rápidamente. Estos adverbios terminados en -mente son femeninos, y también quedan inmovilizados en singular.


----------



## Jaén

osa_menor said:


> *TORRIJAS
> ...
> Se corta la barra de pan en rodajas de un dedo de gruesas (2 cm.) y .....................en una fuente un poco honda.*


Hola, Osa.

Tu profesora no ve nada equivocado en la frase porque no está equivocada. En esa frase, lo de "gruesas" se refiere a las rebanadas, y no a los dos centímetros. Es como dijéramos:

"*Corte la barra de pan en rebanadas gruesas, de dos centímetros*".

Lo correcto cuando hablamos de dimensiones, es alto/altura, grueso/grosor. Particularmente, a mí, me suena normal "de grueso", aunque técnicamente la dimensión se llame "grosor".

No leí todo el hilo, no sé si alguien ya se percató de la causa de la discusión y ya te lo apuntó, pero espero que todo cabe en buenos términos.

Saludos.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Jaén said:


> Hola, Osa.
> 
> Tu profesora no ve nada equivocado en la frase porque no está equivocada. En esa frase, lo de "gruesas" se refiere a las rebanadas, y no a los dos centímetros. Es como dijéramos:
> 
> "*Corte la barra de pan en rebanadas gruesas, de dos centímetros*".
> 
> Lo correcto cuando hablamos de dimensiones, es alto/altura, grueso/grosor. Particularmente, a mí, me suena normal "de grueso", aunque técnicamente la dimensión se llame "grosor".
> 
> No leí todo el hilo, no sé si alguien ya se percató de la causa de la discusión y ya te lo apuntó, pero espero que todo cabe en buenos términos.
> 
> Saludos.



¿puedo discrepar e insistir?

esta es la imagen mental del hablante errado:

un objeto dedospulgadasdegrueso
dos objetos dedospulgadasdegruesos

una cosa dedospulgadasdegruesa
dos cosas dedospulgadasdegruesas

No importa si lo escribe separado,* mentalmente* lo esta viendo como una unidad, como un adjetivo único. Y ese "adjetivote" se lo endilga al objeto, a la cosa. En este caso las rodajas o rebanadas.

Por eso yerra para nuestra óptica y en realidad sigue otro criterio. Acá hay que darle mucha razón a Vampiro cuando dice que no sigue los diccionarios ni manuales. Y lo sigo sosteniendo (esto de la imagen mental) aunque me digan que es una burrada.


----------



## osa_menor

Hola a todos,

Como hay una inteligencia de enjambre, tiene que haber una ignorancia de enjambre también. 

Google: 
"un dedo de gruesas" 36700 

"a través de gruesas y delgadas" 1240

"un dedo de gruesos" 545

Como Kaxgufen sugirió, 



> Preguntémosle que es el ecuanón, a ver que contesta.



Me llevó con 1070 "hits", 
una Alegría grande y un poco malentendido
(perdóneme el francés ,  Kaxguven,  quiero mucho los retruécanos y usted me dio la Señora Mondegreen)


----------



## Jaén

Kaxgufen said:


> ¿puedo discrepar e insistir?
> 
> esta es la imagen mental del hablante errado:
> 
> un objeto dedospulgadasdegrueso
> dos objetos dedospulgadasdegruesos
> 
> una cosa dedospulgadasdegruesa
> dos cosas dedospulgadasdegruesas
> 
> No importa si lo escribe separado,* mentalmente* lo esta viendo como una unidad, como un adjetivo único. Y ese "adjetivote" se lo endilga al objeto, a la cosa. En este caso las rodajas o rebanadas.
> 
> Por eso yerra para nuestra óptica y en realidad sigue otro criterio. Acá hay que darle mucha razón a Vampiro cuando dice que no sigue los diccionarios ni manuales. Y lo sigo sosteniendo (esto de la imagen mental) aunque me digan que es una burrada.


Pues no sé a qué hablante errado te refieres, yo me restrinjo a la pregunta inicial del hilo, que trata de una receta de torrijas (torrejas, en mi rancho), y que dice:



osa_menor said:


> *TORRIJAS
> ...
> Se corta la barra de pan en rodajas de un dedo de gruesas (2 cm.) y .....................en una fuente un poco honda.*


Como el adjetivo (adverbio en este caso?) "*de gruesas*" está en género y número que concuerda claramente con el objeto (*rodajas*) y no con la _unidad de medida_ "*un dedo*", está claro que se trata de un modificador de "*rodajas*". Yo no le veo sentido a la discusión inútil que se suscitó sobre si "de gruesas" es una aberración o cualquier cosa así.

Siguiendo las búsquedas que Osa hizo en Google, vi que el "un dedo de gruesas" se refiere casi exclusivamente a sites de recetas de cocina (muchos de ellos replicando la misma receta), entonces cambié los términos de búsqueda para hacerla más extensa, y puse "*centímetros de gruesas*" y "*pulgadas de gruesas*", y aparecieron sites sobre diversos asuntos, y analizando lo que dicen, se ve claramente que en todos ellos se refieren al objeto de la frase - todos ellos del género femenino - y no a la unidad de medida.

Por lo tanto, para mí está claro y resuelto el asunto.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Jaén said:


> Pues no sé a qué hablante errado te refieres



A cualquier hablante que se equivoque al decirlo, obviamente. No hace falta que tenga nombre y apellido.
Hago hincapié en que es en vano dar reglas gramaticales cuando quien se expresa no tiene la misma idea en mente que el autor de la gramática.
Y aunque no lo quieras leer, estamos de acuerdo.


----------



## Jaén

Kaxgufen said:


> A cualquier hablante que se equivoque al decirlo, obviamente. No hace falta que tenga nombre y apellido.
> Hago hincapié en que es en vano dar reglas gramaticales cuando quien se expresa no tiene la misma idea en mente que el autor de la gramática.
> Y aunque no lo quieras leer, estamos de acuerdo.


Pues lo pregunto porque me citas, y yo no entré en la discusión de lo correcto y equivocado que discuten todos los demás, yo me atuve a comentar y a intentar aclarar la duda de Osa, no di mi opinión sobre lo que pienso del meollo de lo discutido.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Jaén said:


> Pues lo pregunto porque me citas, y yo no entré en  la discusión de lo correcto y equivocado que discuten todos los demás,  yo me atuve a comentar y a intentar aclarar la duda de Osa, no di mi  opinión sobre lo que pienso del meollo de lo discutido.



Si, es cierto. Y ahora que doy la vuelta no me doy cuenta por qué fue que te cité. My fault, andá a saber en qué estaria pensando.

Una disculpa, Kx.


----------



## Jaén

Kaxgufen said:


> Si, es cierto. Y ahora que doy la vuelta no me doy cuenta por qué fue que te cité. My fault, andá a saber en qué estaria pensando.
> 
> Una disculpa, Kx.



Nada, hombre!! Así pasa cuando sucede.

A todos a veces se nos van las patas (o los dedos) interpretando mal.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Por alguna razón que ignoro, probablemente por error mío, se ha perdido en las nubes un intento de respuesta en la que decía, coincidiendo con Jaén, que creo que la frase es correcta: gruesas califica a cortadas, como resulta evidente por la concordancia en femenino y pural, concordancia que no existe ni en género ni en número con dedo.
Añado que también coincido con Vampiro en que la frase es bastante desafortunada, por fea y conflictiva. '...rodajas de un dedo de grosor' sería mi opción.


----------



## osa_menor

Jaén said:


> Pues no sé a qué hablante errado te refieres, yo me restrinjo a la pregunta inicial del hilo, que trata de una receta de torrijas (torrejas, en mi rancho), y que dice:
> 
> 
> Como el adjetivo (adverbio en este caso?) "*de gruesas*" está en género y número que concuerda claramente con el objeto (*rodajas*) y no con la _unidad de medida_ "*un dedo*", está claro que se trata de un modificador de "*rodajas*". Yo no le veo sentido a la discusión inútil que se suscitó sobre si "de gruesas" es una aberración o cualquier cosa así.
> 
> Siguiendo las búsquedas que Osa hizo en Google, vi que el "un dedo de gruesas" se refiere casi exclusivamente a sites de recetas de cocina (muchos de ellos replicando la misma receta), entonces cambié los términos de búsqueda para hacerla más extensa, y puse "*centímetros de gruesas*" y "*pulgadas de gruesas*", y aparecieron sites sobre diversos asuntos, y analizando lo que dicen, se ve claramente que en todos ellos se refieren al objeto de la frase - todos ellos del género femenino - y no a la unidad de medida.




Hola a los señores Rey y Jaén
Hola a Xisco&Mx y Maximino


> Por lo tanto, para mí está claro y resuelto el asunto.


Como esta receta era el motivo de mi pimera pregunta en el foro Español-Inglés y como hay posiciones diferentes y como en este thread haya unas desviaciones, les ruego de dar sus opiniones como respuestas en el otro thread. Quiero dar mi opinión en inglés. 
Muchas gracias de antemano.
Osa
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2707758


----------

